# "Noreatser" on Sunday nite?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How much snow are we going to get on Sunday nite? Heard we are suposed to get alot.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

mercer_me;683177 said:


> How much snow are we going to get on Sunday nite? Heard we are suposed to get alot.


I heard it's gonna be a northern NE storm with a foot of snow likely...


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Accuweather says 20 or so inches in Presque Isle and under 10 in Calais.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well it is sunday night here and I just went out and plowed about a foot and I dont think that there will be any trouble plowing another 10-12 inches tommorow morning. This is a true noreaster and am finnaly glad we have got some real snow, seems like for ever.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say we are conservatively at around 15", it's now 12:47 AM the 22nd. It's coming down harder now then it has all day. I think I'm going to take a 2 hour nap and get back out there.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Here in Camden, ME we got hammered. I plowed in the thick of it at about 9pm, it was piling up so fast. About 8 inches deep then.

This morning looks like another foot or so this morning. Clear but howling wind and a lot of drifting. Will do another round later this morning.

Nothing like a white Christmas, eh?

More on Christmas eve, they say,


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

all together we got either 18 inches normally or in drifts of 30!!!!!! here in machias


----------



## Ron M (Jan 26, 2008)

15 in augusta maine


----------

